# Need a Knot to tie this rope onto a bucket?



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

I have a big bucket that i use to get water from the ocean when i go fishing on the rocks

but the rope i used to have tied onto the bucket handle. A thin metal handle that connects to the sides of the bucket. 

I bought like a 1/4 inch thick rope and holds 48 lbs. 

And i was going to tie it into the wire handle but it was just a small little knot and it didn't look so tough. 

I wanted something with more wrappage going around the handle like the handle got snellled or something. 

But im not a knot professional all i know are arbor knot, and that palmoar knot and the typical knot to connect a line to a leader. 

And when u pull a bucket full of water outta the ocean its pretty freaking heavy, and i don't trust a simple over under knot.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Nvm guys its good i found a knot online

ima use the anchor hitch or a prusik knot

if u know something better feel free to post cuz i can just cut it off and retye new rope!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Bimini Twist.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Put a knot on the end of the line then tie a slip knot. It allows you to untie the bucket easier and it shouldn't fail unless the line breaks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

The actual proper knot would be a halyard hitch... But seriously, bucket knots? Just tie the damn rope.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure one has business fishing if there lost tying a knot on a bucket !! lm*o

all else fails , uni knot that sucker.


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> Bimini Twist.


+1


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

"out of the hole around the tree and back in the hole"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

johnfl said:


> I'm not sure one has business fishing if there lost tying a knot on a bucket !! lm*o
> 
> all else fails , uni knot that sucker.


 Yeap...


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Try this from my Boy Scout days..
http://www.apparent-wind.com/knots/bowline/


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

johnfl...Drumdum- ditto on that and now arise kingofcrowns to be known henceforth as kingofkwestions. Just kiddin and i would suggest, yes, anchor knot is good, but I hope you are using a galvanized pail instead of a plastic 5 gal. bucket.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Cutbait Bob said:


> "out of the hole around the tree and back in the hole"



yep...nothin simpler or better


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Any knot would do, but would not tie the handle, how strong is it?? Drill couple of holes in the side and run the line through it from both sides and tie a boline in the middle.....l


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

look up a "monkey's fist " it is a really big knot . it will take a few minutes and will teach you some patience, but if people should look into your bucket and see the knots they will say " wow , this guy really knows his knots". people probably won't give you so much grief over your questions then.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Tie it to the handle and you gonna loose your bucket


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

oh sorry about that monkey's fist idea . I thought you had already removed the metal handle , and wanted the new rope to go through the old metal handle holes on the bucket , and that you needed a big knot to make a new rope handle . maybe you shouldn't waste your time with a monkey's fist . it won't tie to anything . it just makes a big knot on the ends of the rope so it won't go through the holes .


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

If you have confidence in the bucket handle, splice an eye in the rope and then do a sort of "one loop cat's paw". Strong, and easy to remove.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Cutbait Bob said:


> "out of the hole around the tree and back in the hole"


+1


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Now the question is "Can the Beef Stick can cast a bucket?"


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine came with a built in fish scaler-filet knife and all purpose folding bucket with rope attached. 
Got it at the other box store.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

lol can the beef stick cast the bucket?? now if that beefstick can pull that bucket up full of water i will switch lol.. hangsman noose is a good bucket knot..its right there with the bimini i would just put a half hitch on it and let her fly man


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

now if you put the fish finder on the bucket, and cast it out with the beefstick...hey maybe u are on to something.


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Tie a hangman's noose.That way you can reuse the bucket.


----------

